# New to snow. Second day is tomorrow.



## TTURedRaider (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and new to snowboarding. I had my first day on tuesday and fell in love with it. I picked it up in about 5 minutes (probably due to my wakeboarding experience, even though they're different), however I woke up really sick yesterday and my next, and last, day for the year is tomorrow. I was able to stop easily and my J turns were fluent and natural. I'm actually better toeside, which seemed weird. But the thing I really need help with is linking my turns. Everytime I try, I catch an edge and bust it. I know there must be a simple solution to this but I can't seem to figure it out. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

TTURedRaider said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and new to snowboarding. I had my first day on tuesday and fell in love with it. I picked it up in about 5 minutes (probably due to my wakeboarding experience, even though they're different), however I woke up really sick yesterday and my next, and last, day for the year is tomorrow. I was able to stop easily and my J turns were fluent and natural. I'm actually better toeside, which seemed weird. But the thing I really need help with is linking my turns. Everytime I try, I catch an edge and bust it. I know there must be a simple solution to this but I can't seem to figure it out. Any help would be appreciated!


Are you catching an edge on the Toe to Heel turn? or the Heel to Toe turn?

The most common reason for catching an Edge (in my limited newbie experience) is that you are not bending the knee enough and thus the board is still flat. Also rushing through a turn (e.g. before edge change but turned already) will have you catch an edge as well.


----------



## TTURedRaider (Mar 14, 2012)

It's usually heel side edge. Yeah I could see how not bending my knees enough could be the cause (especially since I'm 6'4 and stiff haha). I also appreciate the bit about turning to quickly, I think that might be why I'm catching heel side a lot. Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

Glad to help.

Here is a series of quick lessons/tips from Snowwolf
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/4480-snowboard-lessons-video.html

I took classes on the slopes but they are so short, the tips in those videos helped me immensely.

My biggest problem is heel to toe turn, because instead of thrusting my hip forward and lean back - thus bending my knee and extending my ankles, I would leave forward and keep my knees rigid. Some call it the lazy toe because you are used to just leaning back for heel edge due to the high back. But it does not work for toe edge. You really need use both knee and ankle to get a good toe edge. Otherwise the board is too flat and the snow build up beneath it will catch the edge.

I got over it by spending a whole day focusing on toe side, by the end of the day I was linking turns consistently. It also helps me stop because now I can stop on both heel and toe edge. Where before I would always have to resort to heel edge to stop. It translates to more confidence which in turn translates to more control, speed and fun.

Last Saturday I was working on dynamic turns on the green runs and did not crash due to balance/edge issues once. Crashed a few times trying to not hit other beginners but those are controlled falls.


----------



## Weezy32 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am new as well.


First of i am slightly jealous you got it in 5 minutes . My first day consisted of me falling on my ass trying to learn how to stop lulz.


My second day i rocked it..


----------



## TTURedRaider (Mar 14, 2012)

Weezy32 said:


> I am new as well.
> 
> 
> First of i am slightly jealous you got it in 5 minutes . My first day consisted of me falling on my ass trying to learn how to stop lulz.
> ...


Haha yeah I stayed in a ski-in/ski-out. Made it to the bottom on the first try with one fall. But I was being pretty careful lol. Glad to hear you did good the second day. I did as well. I had a lot more fun once I started getting my dynamic linked turns down. It was awesome!
Getting on and off the lift was no problem (I was pretty scared before my first time). By the second day I was doing a few blues and having lots of fun!


----------

